# Mealworms a good treat?



## Ralphy The Oscar (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey I was wondering what everyones opinion is on feeding Oscars and other cichlids like jack dempseys mealworms as treats? I assume they are more healthy than feeder fish but what about meal worms vs crickets?

Just wondering.

Thanks


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm sure some will tell you that any "live" will put your fish at risk which is true but I couldn't tell you which is worse. I use home grown feeder shrimp and store bought mealworms and my JD,JAG, GTs and Os love all of them. I will say this...I will neve use crickets again...I had an O that loved them to death literally! I'm not sure if the crickets where infected or if it went down the wrong way (spur got caught) but he never ate anything after that and he started pooping white strings and died about 2weeks later.......never had an issue with worms or shrimp. If your fish are big enough and depending on where you live you can make a worm trap and just use the worms from outside but I guess you still have the same risk.

just trying to help


----------



## Ralphy The Oscar (Mar 17, 2010)

cool thanks for the imput ill take that into consideration next time i think about crickets lol


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Our Oscar also gets fed shop bought bugs, we have reptiles too so we always have a stock.

Never had an issue and we gutload them prior to feeding. Good way of getting some veg into an animal who otherwise wouldn't eat it.


----------

